# Lindisfarne Lullaby



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

I've created a tab of Andrew White's Lindisfarne Lullaby.
If you want the official and correct version of the tab you can buy it from the CANdYRAT Records website. Search for the artist Andrew White and look for Transcription Set 1.

Anyone interested in the tab I created can give me their email and I can send a guitar pro six tab.

Otherwise I made images of the pages:
http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu212/nivek389/Lindisfarne Lullaby/LindisfarneLullaby1.png
http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu212/nivek389/Lindisfarne Lullaby/LindisfarneLullaby2.png
http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu212/nivek389/Lindisfarne Lullaby/LindisfarneLullaby3.png
http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu212/nivek389/Lindisfarne Lullaby/LindisfarneLullaby4.png
http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu212/nivek389/Lindisfarne Lullaby/LindisfarneLullaby5.png
http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu212/nivek389/Lindisfarne Lullaby/LindisfarneLullaby6.png

I've recorded myself playing the song and uploaded it to youtube:
[video=youtube;MP1Jb7bat5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MP1Jb7bat5w[/video]

If anyone wants to learn the song and share their recordings that would be amazing.

For Andrew White's performance click this link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhpJUBcTkvI


----------

